# Second Nature Hydroponics (Mississauga - Royal Windsor Drive & Southdown)



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Just took a trip over there. Very friendly staff and a fairly clean setup (for a hydroponics store!). Just wanted to let ppl know about my experience, great service, got everything I needed for less than 30 Bucks. 

Cheers 

Matt


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

jediwiggles said:


> Just took a trip over there. Very friendly staff and a fairly clean setup (for a hydroponics store!). Just wanted to let ppl know about my experience, great service, got everything I needed for less than 30 Bucks.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


Everything you needed for _what?_  

hehe. Sorry it was an easy joke. I know you meant your planted tank.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Everything you needed for _what?_
> 
> hehe. Sorry it was an easy joke. I know you meant your planted tank.


Nice!

Your right, I got the 6 pack of macro/micro and trace they sell. It has Home Grown Hydroponics on the container so Im guessing they have there own special recipe.

All containers were 500grams except for 150 of the chelated trace mix.

Has anyone used this with fish? It has copper in it so Im thinking I gotta take it back and get something else. I asked for CSM+B, he thought I was taking jibberish.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

jediwiggles said:


> Nice!
> 
> Your right, I got the 6 pack of macro/micro and trace they sell. It has Home Grown Hydroponics on the container so Im guessing they have there own special recipe.
> 
> ...


What kind of copper and how much? A certain amount of certain kinds of copper is ok. The liquid Kent Cichlid Trace I use contains a minute amount of copper sulfate among other mineral traces. I wouldn't use it with shrimp or anything.. or with fragile plecos, but my synodontis are quite happy. It's very little copper.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I've used the same trace mix with no problems in tanks with fish. Snails don't seem bothered by it either.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

PPulcher said:


> I've used the same trace mix with no problems in tanks with fish. Snails don't seem bothered by it either.


Great news! I'll see how shrimp's feel about it too. Specifically cherrys and ghosts.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

nice. Thanks for the feedback. I'll have to check the place out. I got that green typing joke before tho that's always a bad stereotype joke.   

Having dabble in hydroponics myself (tomatos and kept a strawberry crown alive till it died last week from the freezing snow hoping for a seeder plant this year oh well) and soon aquaponics. I know Seasol is what the Aussies and Yanks use in their aquaponics setup and a little goes a long way. The small apartment or room setups use goldfish as their main fish for nutrients but add a bit of Seasol for micro nutrients. No ill effects on the goldfish or tilapia, cod, etc that I have read about here for should have no issues with your tank.

http://www.seasol.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=65:what-is-seasol&layout=blog&Itemid=54


----------

